# What to charge



## HeidiLynn (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello if any one has any advice on what to charge an Optical office for doing there billing and coding? If you charge by per claim what is a good rate? % of what comes in what is a good %? or hourly Any advice would be helpful, they are behind I know that. Thank you.

Heidi


----------



## jifnif (Aug 6, 2008)

are you in an office that does billing or do you have your own business?  You could charge by the chart, which probably could work out better depending on how many patients they have.  If you charge by the hour, you might want to go by what a coding professional makes in your area.  My area ranges from 14 to 21 an hour.  charts can be 2.50 to 4.50 depending on your credentials I would think.  Just an opinion.


----------



## HeidiLynn (Aug 6, 2008)

I do have my own office at home. So when I meet with her I should ask about how many patients they see a week, I know they have some back log of things that need worked on as well. Thank you

Heidi


----------



## cconroycpch (Aug 11, 2008)

Most billing companies will charge about 5% of collections.  If you are doing the coding as well, I would charge about $3-4 per chart to code and then the 5% for the billing and collection work.


----------

